# 2-cycle too much compression



## GeorgeGF (Oct 16, 2007)

I would greatly appreciate any ideas on my problem. I have a Homelite 20" 2-cycle chainsaw that's 2 years old with about 2 hrs run time from new. It has been stored in my garage w/o starting for approx 10 months. Recently I tried to start it, but when I pull the starter rope, it feels like there is great resistance with every cycle of the piston, like there is too much compression. When I removed the spark plug, the engine turns over easily and smoothly with every pull of the rope. But with the plug back in, the problem is there even with the throttle wide open.

I also have an older Ryobi 2-cycle string trimmer that developed the same problem 2 years ago, but I can pull hard on the rope to overcome the strong "lumpy" resistance and actually get it started (and it runs fine). Not so with the chainsaw.

Is there some form of compression relief that is designed to activate when the starter rope is pulled, or do I have another problem? Thanks


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like your fuel mixture contains to much oil causing hydrolock in the cylinders. The thicker the mixture, the more compression the engine would develop. Take the plug out, and spray out the cylinder with carb cleaner, this will delute the thick mixture. Then replace your gas with a fresh mixture, should be 50:1 for your homelite I believe.


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd try checking the ignition coil too if its electronic ignition

over time this can dovelop rust and cause it to be harder to turn over feeling like too much compression.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

does it appear to be flooding? any discharge of raw fuel from the muffler? was the plug dry or wet when u took it out. sometimes the diaphragm in the carb will dry out during an extended storage period.flooding the crankase with raw fuel. if it has those symptons. check the muffler for a restrictions;{dirtdaubers}


----------

